# Hissing {after spaying}



## mckenna (Jul 12, 2005)

Well Lola just came home from the vet today after being spayed yesterday!!! She is all shaved 8O I guess I didn't realize that she would be...haha oh well! She has been licking her stiches every once in awhile so I find myself watching her at all times. But mostly she just lays under the couch or bed. Now my other kitten Oli has been following her around and hissing at her...is it from the vet smell? Or something else...they usually are the best of friends...does anyone know how long this will go on for...I want them to be friendly again.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This happens a lot when one cat goes to the vet. I think it's because they smell different. They'll get over it. 8)


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, the same thing happened with my cats. I took one to the vet and when I brought him home the other would hiss at him which he had never done before. And as Tim said, they got over it. So don't worry, your cats will be friendly with each other again.


----------



## mckenna (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, you are right...Oli has stopped hissing and now follows Lola everywhere...even when she just lays under the couch all day, he will do the same. I think he wants her to play with him...maybe she'll feel like it sooner than later. :wink:


----------



## dreamluver (Aug 3, 2005)

they shave cats when they get spayed???? i dont' want my cat to be shaven bold.. 8O


----------

